# "Scuffing sound" under car



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

ABS self-check? Mine does that every time the car's started.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

^^^abs


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

The neighbor's cat used to sleep in my car's engine room ('69 Camaro) when it got locked out at night in the winter. I guess that old V8 kept him warm. He used to come scratching and tumbling out from underneath the car when I went to go to work.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

ABS self check makes sense. Well so does the cat thing. But I knew it was probably not something to be concerned about. Thanks for the quick replies guys.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

4piecekit said:


> I have started hearing this slight "scuffing" sound underneath the driver's side. It only happens about 3 to 5 seconds after the car starts moving. It's just one quick scuffing sound that lasts not even a second. I tend to hear it in the mornings but maybe because I am still asleep and the music is still at a low volume. I have the 1.8L 6MT. Any ideas what that could be?




4piecekit,
When the engine is started and the vehicle begins to drive away, ABS checks itself. A momentary motor or clicking noise might be heard while this test is going on, and it might even be noticed that the brake pedal moves a little. This is normal. If you feel that there is more of a noise or a problem than I would suggest that you take your vehicle into your local dealership. If you have any further questions please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## 20126spdRS (Dec 27, 2011)

my 2012 RS 6MT does that too... for a while i thought it was when the doors lock but it definatly is not. thought i was crazy. better not be anything with the MT. let me know via PM if you find out what it is!!! thanks


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> 4piecekit,
> When the engine is started and the vehicle begins to drive away, ABS checks itself. A momentary motor or clicking noise might be heard while this test is going on, and it might even be noticed that the brake pedal moves a little. This is normal. If you feel that there is more of a noise or a problem than I would suggest that you take your vehicle into your local dealership. If you have any further questions please feel free to message me.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service



Thanks! This is definitely what it is. I thought it had something to do with the clutch but now this makes sense.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

4piecekit said:


> Thanks! This is definitely what it is. I thought it had something to do with the clutch but now this makes sense.


4piecekit,
Great! I am happy I was able to answer your question for you. If you have any further questions please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Could be dirt on the brake rotor from sitting overnight. Does it happen when you apply the brakes? Do you park in an enclosed area? If it only last for a few seconds and goes away, I would dismiss it unless there is a problem with the brakes or something else goes wrong.


----------



## bryanhrdz (Oct 12, 2011)

According to the dealer is the ABS Initialization sequence (GM-Technical reference 2161962), I don't remember hearing it when I bought the car new and now is more prominent and annoying at the same time..


----------

